# Pose ausbleien...



## nicco (11. April 2011)

hallo,
ich frage mich, wie ich meine posen ausbleien soll.es handelt sich um 4g posen, die ich mit einem 4g oder einem 5g blei ausbleien will.
-----------------------
erstmal zum ausbleien mit 4g.
wenn ich die pose mit 4g ausbleie, dann ist sie ja exakt ausgebleit und steht im wasser. wenn nun ein fisch kommt und den köder im maul  hat und mit dem köder ins tiefere wasser schwimmt, dann kann es doch passieren, dass die pose den köder aus dem maul des fisches ziehen,wenn dieser z.b. bei einem hecht den köder drehen will, dann könnte der köder doch beim drehen aus dem maul gezogen werden, oder?
-------------------
so, jetzt zum ausbleien mit einem blei, welches schwerer als die posentragkraft ist, sprich in diesem falle 5g (1g mehr als die posentragkraft). wenn jetzt wieder ein fisch kommt und den köder ins tiefere wasser zieht, dann kann der köder ja nicht aus dem maul gezogen werden, weil das blei ja eigentlich immer bodenkontakt hat, aber als nachteil würde ich sagen, das man bisse nicht so gut erkennt, wenn ein fisch ins tiefere wasser zieht, denn die pose taucht dann ja ab und man sieht die pose nicht mehr an der oberfläche und somit auch nicht wohin der fisch schwimmt.
------------------------
falls ihr fehler entdeckt verbessert mich bitte oder macht mir vorschläge
und petri heil,
nicco

#h

--------------
PS: mich würde auch interessieren, wie ihr eure posen ausbleibt, oder ob ihr euch gar keine ideen über das thema macht, aber ich finde es eigentlich sehr wichtig.


----------



## nicco (12. April 2011)

*AW: Pose ausbleien...*

hallo,
hat keiner eine antwort? ich bin für jede antwort dankbar.



gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: Pose ausbleien...*

Je mehr Blei du ran machst, umso weniger der Tragkraft muss der Fisch unterziehen, soweit richtig.

Allerdings schleppt er unter Wasser ja trotzdem das Blei hinter sich her.

Mach dir also nicht allzu viele Gedanken. Die Pose ist dann gut ausgebleit wenn nur soviel rausschaut, dass du die Bisse noch gut erkennst. Mehr aber auch nicht.#6

Es sei denn du willst mit überbleiter Liftmontage angeln. Dann muss mehr Blei dran als die Pose trägt. Frag einfach due SuFu wenn du mehr Infos dazu brauchst.


----------



## ulf (12. April 2011)

*AW: Pose ausbleien...*

Hallo Nico

Das erste ist eigentlich eine normale Posenmontage. Wenn Du die so genau ausbleist, zieht der Koder so langsam wieder hoch, daß ein Hecht unter Valium stehen muß, damit Ihm der Köder wieder aus dem Maul gezogen wird. Du wirst ja auch kaum mit Made auf Hecht gehen, also ist da schon ein größerer Köderbrocke am Haken, oder ?

Das zweite ist eine Liftmontage. Da wird mit der Absicht überbleit, daß das Anheben des Köders vom Grund durch aufsteigen der Pose angezeigt wird. Aber auch das ist mehr zum Angeln auf Friedfische.
Wenn ein Fisch so abzieht, daß die Pose verschwindet, dann würde ich eben anschlagen. Auf was willst Du da noch warten ?

Gruß Ulf

[edit] tststs, war der Professor wieder schneller ;-)


----------



## nicco (12. April 2011)

*AW: Pose ausbleien...*

hallo,
ja danke und welche montage soll ich jetzt benutzen, wenn ich mit tauwurm oder köderfisch aus aal,zander und hecht angeln möchte?
gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: Pose ausbleien...*

Die normale. Nicht die überbleite.
Also so dass die Pose den Köder und das Blei trägt ohne unterzugehen.


@Ulf
Ich dachte bevor gar keiner antwortet . . .


----------



## nicco (12. April 2011)

*AW: Pose ausbleien...*

hallo,
okay und warum gerade die? ich meine, die liftmontage ist ja auch nicht schlecht, wenn es zum beispiel windig ist, dann bleibt die montage immer auf einer stelle liegen.
ich möchte auf grund angeln.

gruß


----------



## angler1996 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Pose ausbleien...*

Hallo
ja, du kannst auch mit der überbleiten Methode und Köfi auf Hecht angeln
Nur würde ich dann keine Quetschbleie verwenden, sondern hinter dem Wirbel zum Befestigen des Stahlvorfaches ein Laufblei anbringen. 
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: Pose ausbleien...*



nicco schrieb:


> hallo,
> okay und warum gerade die? ich meine, die liftmontage ist ja auch nicht schlecht, wenn es zum beispiel windig ist, dann bleibt die montage immer auf einer stelle liegen.
> ich möchte auf grund angeln.
> 
> gruß





Wenn du dir die ausgesucht hast, warum fragste dann?;+

Ich würde mit Köfi auf Hecht nicht mit Liftmontage angeln sondern mit normaler Posenmontage oder auf Grund.|rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: Pose ausbleien...*

Brauchst nicht per PN fragen. Kannst auch hier . . . |supergri

Weil ich beim angeln mit Köderfisch Drillinge verwende und die mir  erstens zuviel Dreck vom Grund aufsammeln und zweitens ein toter  Köderfisch, der überm Grund hängt besser sichtbar ist.#6


----------



## nicco (12. April 2011)

*AW: Pose ausbleien...*

hallo,
danke aber ich möchte ,mít wurm angeln.
gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: Pose ausbleien...*

Also wenn du gezioelt Fische fangen willst, die ihre Nahrung (fast) ausschliesslich am Grund suchen; z.B. Schleien, Brassen, Karpfen und Karauschen/Giebel, nimm die Liftmontage.

In allen anderen Fällen biste meistens mit einer normal ausgebleiten Pose besser bedient und brauchst  nicht so genau loten.#6


----------



## nicco (12. April 2011)

*Pose überbleien oder genau ausbleien...*

hallo,
ich möchte gerne wissen, wie ihr eure posen ausbleit, ob überbleit (z.b. 4g posentragkraft und dann ein 5g blei ran) oder genau aufs gramm ausgebleibt (z.b. 4g posentragkraft und dann ein 4g blei ran)?
meine zielfisch sind der aal,karpfen und zander.

gruß und vielen dank,
petri heil
nicco

#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: Pose überbleien oder genau ausbleien...*

Hast du doch schonmal gefragt. Oder was ist jetzt unklar?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214157


----------



## nicco (12. April 2011)

*AW: Pose überbleien oder genau ausbleien...*

hallo,
ich möchte hier nur nochmal ein bild von mehreren bekommen und vielleicht noch andere tipps oder wie sie es eben machen.
gruß


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. April 2011)

*AW: Pose überbleien oder genau ausbleien...*

Und für mehrere Meinungen bedarf es mehrerer Trööts?|kopfkrat


----------



## EMZET (12. April 2011)

*AW: Pose überbleien oder genau ausbleien...*

Kommt auf die Entfernung an. Wenn ich weiter draußen fische mach ich auch mal etwas weniger Blei dran damit die Pose besser zu sehen ist, aber immer mind. Soviel damit der Posenkörper unter Wasser ist. Kommt aber auch darauf an wie schwer der verwendete Köder ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2011)

*AW: Pose überbleien oder genau ausbleien...*



nicco schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich möchte hier nur nochmal ein bild von mehreren bekommen und vielleicht noch andere tipps oder wie sie es eben machen.
> gruß



Meinste die finden den anderen Trööt nicht?:q


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (12. April 2011)

*AW: Pose überbleien oder genau ausbleien...*

also beim zanderangeln würde ich wenn möglich nur eine schlanke pose nehmen ohne diese zu bebleien... aber normal würde ich die pose wenn sie 4gramm tragkraft hat diese mit 4gramm ausbleien


----------



## vollkoma (12. April 2011)

*AW: Pose überbleien oder genau ausbleien...*

|rolleyes immer genau austarieren sonst spürt der fisch gleich einen wiederstand lässt denn köder sofort wieder los und schwimmt nicht mit ihm davon #h

Gruß aus Sachsen


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Pose ausbleien...*

Hab die beiden Trööts mal zusammengelegt.

Lass den Blödsinn, zum gleichen Thema mehrere Threads aufzumachen.


----------



## angler1996 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Pose überbleien oder genau ausbleien...*



ANGELKOLLEGE_ schrieb:


> also beim zanderangeln würde ich wenn möglich nur eine schlanke pose nehmen ohne diese zu bebleien
> 
> Herr Kollege
> warum das ?
> Gruß A.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. April 2011)

*AW: Pose ausbleien...*

Leute,
ob Liftmontage oder normale Posenmontage, bebleit oder überbleit, ob auf Grund mit Pose oder ohne, er hat ein Problem => er weiß unter Garantie nicht welche Bebleiungsschemen(Punktbebleiung, Bleikette, Gruppenbebleiung...) es gibt, worum es sich bei einem Bebleiungsschema handelt und wie man letzlich auch nur eine normale Posen- oder Wagglermontage korrekt bebleit.|rolleyes


----------

